# Parents getting PRship



## ronnie15 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hello

Just wondering what are the chances of my parents becoming PRs here since I'm already a PR (for the past 3 years)


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Have you applied?


----------



## CatExpat (Dec 9, 2012)

Family ties in Singapore is one criteria that MOM use to consider PR applications but it's not an automatic ticket to PR.

Other things that will be considered are:

Do they live here? 
How long have they been here? 
Where are they from? 
How old? 
Are either of them working? 
Financial standing?

Fingers crossed for a favourable outcome (if you've applied).


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

you have a better chance of getting a Long Term, as of now .. than PR.

Go that way .. and it is less painful, unless you have a pressing reason to get PR (which is why they are actively culling PR for parents and dependents .. )

PRs are very tough to come by .. trust me .. 

And even long term - nowadays, getting a one year long term pass is Great .. getting the 5 year long term is like finding Hen's teeth ..


----------



## ronnie15 (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks for the prompt reply guys 

Lorgnette : We havent applied actually. We're trying to gather as much info as possible so that the best decision can be made. 


CatExpat : Ya. I actually have other relatives that are citizens here. Perhaps that counts too? They have retired so that's why I want them to come live with me.

ecureilx : I agree. My friend's mom has to go renew her ltvp yearly. Is it true that a ltvp holder will have a higher chance of becoming a PR after afew years of holding the ltvp?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

ronnie15 said:


> ecureilx : I agree. My friend's mom has to go renew her ltvp yearly. Is it true that a ltvp holder will have a higher chance of becoming a PR after afew years of holding the ltvp?


you see, a few years ago, even your cat could have got PR here .. but of late things are tightened up .. 

As of now, getting LTSVP should be your primary plan, and well, after 3 years, you can attempt PR.

Considering your nationality (if you are Malaysian) you may stand a better chance 

Unless they have plans to work or whatever, the govt's stance now is, stick to LTVP - especially for older folks, they think LTVP is ok

BTW, what is your focus for PR, if i may ask ?? 

CatExpat Ronnie is a PR, his application will be decided by ICA, not MOM !!!


----------



## ronnie15 (Dec 17, 2012)

ohh i see. 

cause if they move here, they will sell off the house in msia and stay here permanently. 

anyways thanks! i will definitely look more into the ltvp.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

ronnie15 said:


> ohh i see.
> 
> cause if they move here, they will sell off the house in msia and stay here permanently.
> 
> anyways thanks! i will definitely look more into the ltvp.


PR is also not life time 

the REP is for 5 years .. so - unless ICA sees a pressing need for your parents to be on PR, LTVP may be more feasible ..


----------



## cherrypie (Dec 24, 2012)

Personally I think right now its quite a hard time to get ltvp/prship from the gov. To them, the main aim is to curtail the number of foreigners (by giving out less PRs) unless if he/she can contribute alot to the SG economy. Your parents coming here to retire right? Dont think they will work then?


----------



## ronnie15 (Dec 17, 2012)

ok thanks guys. I know chances of getting do seem pretty slim. Maybe should consider getting them to start a small business and apply for an EntrePass. Will keep you guys updated on the progress.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Ronnie, have you applied? 

Since you show the eagerness to unite with family, advisable to go ahead with application. Being a Malaysian Chinese in good social standing (as PR and working here) ) there is a probability your parents might be granted PR or LTSV (first).

Let us know how it goes.

Good luck!


----------

